# Oct. 17th @ Ocmulgee...



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

Disclaimer-I realize this is opening day of hunting season, but just work with me.

I'm throwing this out here kind of as a "testing the waters" type thread.  I know we've got a bunch of people chomping at the bit to fish Ocmulgee PFA (with myself admittedly being one of them), so I don't see why that shouldn't be our next get together.  The biggest question is how many people will be able to make it out there so quickly after our last one (yesterday).  

Keep in mind that even if we don't have a big enough turn out for a get together/cookout type deal, we could still show up with whoever is interested and fish for the day, even if its just a few of us.  Then if there's enough interest later on down the road we can plan a bigger event that works for more people.  

Due to it only being a few weeks away, I need an idea of how many people really have a good chance of making it out there.  So there it is boys and girls, who all is on board?


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 27, 2009)

Count me in on this one if its ok with ya'll.
Oh I promise not to put any fish in the livewell!
I'll have an empty back seat also.
-Joe-

EDIT: never fished a PFA before so if there's anything special I need to know please speak up. Thanks


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

You'll need a WMA stamp for you license, but I believe that's it.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 27, 2009)

A 1 day license will be cheaper,and it will cover the same principle as a WMA stamp.... unless of coarse you plan on visiting a WMA more than a few times,then a stamp would be the better way to go.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 27, 2009)

love to but with that date count me out...Like posted earlier Benito said he couldnt do it, so in my opinion that would go ahead and cut out the tourney cuz theres no point if the champ cant defend his title.


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 27, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> love to but with that date count me out...Like posted earlier Benito said he couldnt do it, so in my opinion that would go ahead and cut out the tourney cuz theres no point if the champ cant defend his title.[/QUOT


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 27, 2009)

If I'm off work, I'd like to make this one. I'll have an empty back seat also. When I know for sure I make it firm, fair enough?


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm in.yall just dont be me all over the lake.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

pop pop jones said:


> If I'm off work, I'd like to make this one. I'll have an empty back seat also. When I know for sure I make it firm, fair enough?



Sounds good bud, just let me know as soon as you know something.



Chris S. said:


> I'm in.yall just dont be me all over the lake.



I was hoping we could coax some of you Henry County boys down here.  I mean SOMEBODY has to show you guys how to hold a get together and catch some fish!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Sep 27, 2009)

I would really like to join you guys on the 17th,but The Cold Water Bass Club is coming to Fayetteville Ga. (Lake Horton) on that date and I'm gonna try to make it over there to fish with those guys.

Maybe I can join up with you guys in the future,sounds like y'all know how to put together a great time ..... Only problem is ..... who's team would I get to represent out of Griffin Georgia?


----------



## Benito (Sep 27, 2009)

Very envious of you guys - sorry I won't be able to join on the 17th, but I'm sure y'all will have a Blast!

Take care - and I want to see someone with a Double-Digit win this thing!

BEN


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well this may be a bit premature but here goes....

  I have been thinking about this all day. First thing, all the talk about big (and only) big fish at Ocmulgee is correct, however, it is not an easy place to fish. In my opinion, anyways. If we are gonna have a big fish tourney I think it might be best if we (only a suggestion) did a team thing. Perhaps put someone who is familiar with Ocmulgee with say... oh... any possible northerner that might show up to fish, that perhaps has not fished it before. Maybe a draw type thing so some local pro like kbswear could help out someone who has not seen the place before. Just a thought.

 I am not trying to deter people from fishing, but lets face it, you can fish there all day for one fish. Maybe none. I think the best day I have ever heard anyone have out there was four fish.
As someone said earlier (was that you jalawson?), no matter where we go there is gonna be someone with more 'lake time' than others... but this is a way to make it more enjoyable for those who might want to give the Ocmulgee a try for the first time. There is a personal best for most everybody swimming in that lake... why not share (with your team mate) and perhaps make that happen?
 Fellowship (and possibly a cookout) is one thing, but this is a tournament with the possibility of some folks traveling a good distance.  I, for one, would feel guilty throwing a newbie out on that lake and tell them "good luck". But that's just me. Anyway, the suggestion is out there... for fairness sake.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 27, 2009)

17th is good with me and lets also make it members only and entry closes the day prior to the event.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm in Marc. And i like your idea of if we dont have alot of people than we will still do it. The more the merrier but fishing is fishing! I think we'll have plenty there to have a good time...........i'm ready!


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree dean. A team thing would make things interesting but what about guys who didnt have a co-angler? Also, lets not stray to far from this being primarily a "meet/great/b.s" type deal. The mini tourney was just a side/bonus thing. I just dont want this to end up being a tourney type deal.


----------



## Money man (Sep 27, 2009)

It looks like you guys had a great time. Sorry there was no Henry County representation on the last outing. We might have to see what can be done about that!


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, I really didn't expect this big of a response this quickly.  Either way I think its safe to say that in some facet or another we've got enough interest to confirm this date/location.  We're at 5 or 6 confirmed participants right now, with a few more from the area that I'm sure will be there.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 27, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> I agree dean. A team thing would make things interesting but what about guys who didnt have a co-angler? Also, lets not stray to far from this being primarily a "meet/great/b.s" type deal. The mini tourney was just a side/bonus thing. I just dont want this to end up being a tourney type deal.


 Oh I agree about the meet/greet/bull session thing whole heartily, but due to the hunters and their first chance of getting out in the woods... this one has already taken off in a newer direction. I hate to make it sound like a little local knowledge means so much at this lake, but quite frankly, it does. Any fisherman is up to the challenge... but I think it would make for a better outing for all if we teamed experienced with inexperienced.


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

Money man said:


> It looks like you guys had a great time. Sorry there was no Henry County representation on the last outing. We might have to see what can be done about that!



Bring it on, brother!!!  We don't eat flukes for breakfast though.  We chew on crankbaits, trebles and all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2009)

UXO said:


> Bring it on, brother!!!  We don't eat flukes for breakfast though.  We chew on crankbaits, trebles and all!



We outgrew THEM


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

I have no problems with teaming the experienced with the inexperienced.  Honestly, I like the idea.  It would be like a pro-am deal, so to speak.  As long as we have enough people in each category we can try to team everybody up like that, as long as the boaters are willing to take their co-anglers.  I think it would take a bit more planning time to work something like that out, but from the amount of interest shown so far we may be able to make it work out for this one.  Let's give it a few days and see how the experienced/inexperienced balance out and go from there.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 27, 2009)

UXO,

 I know there are folks out there that are picky as to who gets in their boat, and I know this poses some difficulties. But do you think it is fair for someone to drag their boat down from Atlanta to compete against kbswear? Really? The guy practically lives there... and even he has bad days from time to time.


----------



## mgn2 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'll probably get in on the next one.  I pretty much fish from kayaks though.  I've never been to the Ocmulgee PFA, and I live in Cochran.  Go figure...


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 27, 2009)

mgn2 said:


> I'll probably get in on the next one.  I pretty much fish from kayaks though.  I've never been to the Ocmulgee PFA, and I live in Cochran.  Go figure...



 I live in Cochran also. You should go sometime... but bring a big anchor!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 27, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> UXO,
> 
> I know there are folks out there that are picky as to who gets in their boat, and I know this poses some difficulties. But do you think it is fair for someone to drag their boat down from Atlanta to compete against kbswear? Really? The guy practically lives there... and even he has bad days from time to time.




Hey...I've  got an idea....UH OH......we northerners will come down and just pile into kbswear's boat


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...I've  got an idea....UH OH......we northerners will come down and just pile into kbswear's boat





Ya'll do need to come on down but i can only fit one other in my little boat.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 27, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey...I've  got an idea....UH OH......we northerners will come down and just pile into kbswear's boat



 Jeff,

 I am quite sure you guys are very capable fishermen, please do not get me wrong. But I was thinking that any of you guys that might want to show up would not have to drag a boat down here. The place is a bit out of the way, and in the dark it could be a pain to find. (After you pass that third soy bean field, turn right. If you pass where old man Richardsons barn used to be, well, you went too far)


----------



## UXO (Sep 27, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> UXO,
> 
> I know there are folks out there that are picky as to who gets in their boat, and I know this poses some difficulties. But do you think it is fair for someone to drag their boat down from Atlanta to compete against kbswear? Really? The guy practically lives there... and even he has bad days from time to time.



I understand what you mean, and would hate to make this seem unfair in any way.  I have given it a bit of thought though.  I'm always open for criticism and new ideas, but here's my take on it.  

1.  I don't feel comfortable, and WON'T assign non-boaters to boaters.  That just isn't my call to make, and I think it should remain to the boaters.  If we have enough out-of-towners that decide to come, then we'll compare that list to the "experienced" list and see how well we match up and go from there.  

2.  As long as the "Big Bass Pot", if there even is one, remains optional, I really don't see what the hang up is there.  There is absolutely no obligation to participate, but if someone choses to do so, it should be known that there will be some local boys with a lot of time on the water there.  I think that will be a common occurance no matter what body of water we're on though.  

Like I said, this is just my take on it, so please keep the ideas/concerns coming.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> UXO,
> 
> I know there are folks out there that are picky as to who gets in their boat, and I know this poses some difficulties. But do you think it is fair for someone to drag their boat down from Atlanta to compete against kbswear? Really? The guy practically lives there... and even he has bad days from time to time.





I resemble...i mean resent this! lol...I dont literally live there. I actually "live" an hour away i just visit often. 

Yep, there is no guarantee even one fish will be caught. But i am hoping the cool weather Fall bite will be active! I've only fished the place since June and only have basic knowledge of the lake. My electronics havnt worked for over a year so someone with a working graph might have an edge. I just fish by smell............


----------



## Cletus T. (Sep 27, 2009)

My Son's Football season will still be going on that weekend so I'm sorry but I'll have to pass but I wish all yall the best of luck out there!

And just an FYI......the last time I fished Oclmugee (which was some years back) it was the middle of Oct. and there were 3 of us fishing out of a 21-foot skeeter we caught about a dozen bass with a couple 3 - pounders....quite a few dinks and then one bug-eyed 6 pounder.

Good luck yall!


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I am quite sure you guys are very capable fishermen, please do not get me wrong. But I was thinking that any of you guys that might want to show up would not have to drag a boat down here. The place is a bit out of the way, and in the dark it could be a pain to find. (After you pass that third soy bean field, turn right. If you pass where old man Richardsons barn used to be, well, you went too far)



I see what your saying about someone towing their boat down but the place is very easy to find. Moneyman met me at the lake a couple of months ago. If you google the addy its pretty clear.

I just wanted to let people who read this know that it isnt too difficult to find. I mean if Moneyman can find it....


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I live in Cochran also. You should go sometime... but bring a big anchor!!!



Aint that the truth. Them big ole' hawgs would drag a kayak around i would think.


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm not a norfer but I'm still 2 1/2 hours away and have never seen Ocmulgee before. I have no problem with going in and fishing the lake blind, after all isn't that what fishing new waters are about? Its all about the fun anyway, if I don't catch any fish I'll bet I'll still have a great time.
JMHO
-Joe-


----------



## tonyf (Sep 27, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I have no problem with going in and fishing the lake blind, after all isn't that what fishing new waters are about? Its all about the fun anyway, if I don't catch any fish I'll bet I'll still have a great time.
> JMHO
> -Joe-



Very well said. 

I am definately in for the cookout. For the big bass pot well...... I will wait and see how the rules are going to pan out for coanglers.


----------



## mgn2 (Sep 27, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Aint that the truth. Them big ole' hawgs would drag a kayak around i would think.



Well next time ya'll head out there, drop me a PM.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 27, 2009)

Never seen the lake nor know where it is,,,
BUT, I'd love to fish there anytime. You can count me in.

kbswear, send me a map of the lake.

I'd be a "newbie" on the lake, but as any fisherman knows, it only takes (1) cast,,,,,,

Let's do the picnic thing afterwards too. I hate I couldn't stay for the one at Dodge. I love grilled dogs and burgers,,

I also love a challenge. Benito's gotta come so I can take the trophy home,,,,

Say when,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 27, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> kbswear, send me a map of the lake.



At the bottom of the page is a pdf download for a topo map
http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=144&txtPage=13

-Joe-


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

mgn2 said:


> Well next time ya'll head out there, drop me a PM.



The next time i go w/o someone i will let you know. I wont be fishing it as much as of late cause it gets dark so dang soon. After get off work and drive almost an hour to get there i'm lucky if i get in two hours of fishing. I might try and take off work a little early some days so i'll have time to fish it.

Lawnmowerman there is a map of the lake on the website. Its not hard to find. They also have a copy of the posted at the boat dock.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone stepped outside tonite??? The cool weather sure smells fishy!!


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 27, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I am quite sure you guys are very capable fishermen, please do not get me wrong. But I was thinking that any of you guys that might want to show up would not have to drag a boat down here. The place is a bit out of the way, and in the dark it could be a pain to find. (After you pass that third soy bean field, turn right. If you pass where old man Richardsons barn used to be, well, you went too far)



gps,,,,,,,gotta love it.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 27, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I'm not a norfer but I'm still 2 1/2 hours away and have never seen Ocmulgee before. I have no problem with going in and fishing the lake blind, after all isn't that what fishing new waters are about? Its all about the fun anyway, if I don't catch any fish I'll bet I'll still have a great time.
> JMHO
> -Joe-



No Doubt.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 27, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Aint that the truth. Them big ole' hawgs would drag a kayak around i would think.



Sounds like fun... count me in again Marc.  The date doesn't matter...


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 28, 2009)

Marc, you can go ahead and count me in on this one also.  And once again, the jon boat will more than likely be available if needed.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 28, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> At the bottom of the page is a pdf download for a topo map
> http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=144&txtPage=13
> 
> -Joe-



GREAT MAP,,!! Thanks,,, 24" x 36" 

I'M READY,,!!


----------



## kbswear (Sep 28, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> At the bottom of the page is a pdf download for a topo map
> http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/content/displaycontent.asp?txtDocument=144&txtPage=13
> 
> -Joe-



Thanks for posting this link Joe. Anyone who is not familiar with the where abouts of this lake can click on the link Joe provided. As well as a map of the lake it also has driving directions.


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

Alright, looks like we have 9 confirmed and 2 maybes.  If I missed someone, I apologize, I just woke up.  Shoot me a PM and I'll get you on the list.

Confirmed                                        

UXO                                               
Joe                                                     
Chris S.
Dewaholic
Kbsear
Tonyf
Lawnmowerman
Bassyakwards
JBurch2005

Possible

pop pop jones
mgn2

That's definitely enough people already to make something happen, so we'll go ahead and give this thing an official green light.  

Is everybody wanting to do a cookout again?  There was rumblings of doing a fish fry for the next one, shall we give that a shot?

Also, I'll need to know who's a boater or non boater and the empty seat deal as well.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 28, 2009)

cookout: yes
fishfry: too much effort, imo; we want this to be "easy"
boater: yes


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> Marc, you can go ahead and count me in on this one also.  And once again, the jon boat will more than likely be available if needed.



I appreciate the offer man.  Due to the amount of timber in the water and my lack of time on it, I may feel a little bit better riding with someone this time.  I'd hate to destroy a trolling motor on a stump or something that isn't even mine.


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> cookout: yes
> fishfry: too much effort, imo; we want this to be "easy"
> boater: yes



Empty seat?


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 28, 2009)

I need a boat ride as well.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 28, 2009)

UXO said:


> Empty seat?



I can carry a "small" person. My little jon is just that, little. It's not rated for much. It's narrow & shallow, not much more than a canoe,,,,


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 28, 2009)

oh yea, im a big guy but i wont sink your boat. Burchs would be good with the wide tail section lol.


----------



## thesilverking (Sep 28, 2009)

count me in. Im hopin i can fish out a kayak at this one. Love that place its were i got my pb.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 28, 2009)

we will have to see if bassyakwards will be showing.


----------



## injun joe (Sep 28, 2009)

Dang it! First I couldn't make Dodge Co. and now I have a conflict on the 17th. It ain't right.


----------



## MustacheMan (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey Guys, just got registered on the Forum. I would like to thank Alan for the invite to the Dodge event last Saturday, Dean for his photos/sign, Ron for the 'dogs and all the rest of you for the great comraderie. You folks are a special bunch, especially to let an old geezer from Valdosta way to join you for the fun. I would really like to be there on the 17th., but I'll be in Colorado chasin' Elk. I'm sure you men will have fun.The best of luck to all of you. I'll see y'all at Ocmulgee from time to time. I try and fish it twice a week, just started in August. That is a tremendous fishery in your backyard. If I were closer, I'd be on it everyday. I'm going to keep mum about it around here though. 

Thanks again and look forward to seein' you on the lake.


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 28, 2009)

Cookout: Yes
Menu: I'm good with anything (rib offer still good)
Boater: yes
Backseat: open

did I miss anything?

-Joe-


----------



## Money man (Sep 28, 2009)

UXO said:


> Bring it on, brother!!!  We don't eat flukes for breakfast though.  We chew on crankbaits, trebles and all!



 UXO, we don't eat flukes either buddy. We just feed them to those yankees north of I-20.


----------



## Money man (Sep 28, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I see what your saying about someone towing their boat down but the place is very easy to find. Moneyman met me at the lake a couple of months ago. If you google the addy its pretty clear.
> 
> I just wanted to let people who read this know that it isnt too difficult to find. I mean if Moneyman can find it....



Hey....... 

Jeff, we don't have to be in the boat with KB, we just have to stay close to his boat.......real close! But out of reach of a long cast!


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

Money man said:


> UXO, we don't eat flukes either buddy. We just feed them to those yankees north of I-20.



Well played sir...


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Cookout: Yes
> Menu: I'm good with anything (rib offer still good)
> Boater: yes
> Backseat: open
> ...




Nope, you nailed it, thanks.  We'll see what everybody is wanting to do for lunch and go from there.


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 28, 2009)

Backseat closed: I will be fishing with the great Dewaholic.
Also I have a brand new 35lb trolling motor and a brand new Interstate battery I can bring if anyone needs to use one.

-Joe-


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the ride Joe, look forward to fishing with ya.


----------



## jalawson (Sep 28, 2009)

I am definitely there!  I will have an open back seat.  Benito?  Jeff C?  

Great to see you join the forum Moustach Man!  Valdosta is my hometown!  But you knew that.  Too bad you won't be there.  Seeing you and kbswear fish Ocmulgee would be about as good as watching Foreman/Ali.

Looking forward to this one for sure!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 28, 2009)

I plan on being there on the 17th.  I was there opening day a few years ago but I haven't been back.  Looking forward to finally fishing it.  Joe (thesilverking) you're welcome to use my other kayak anytime!  And if you need a ride over there just let me know.  As for whats on the menu... doesn't matter to me.  Do they have grill's and picnic tables?


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

Not sure on the tables and grills yet, but I think I have someone doing some recon work out there soon.  If not, I'll just call down there and ask.  

What sounds good (and easy) for lunch?  I know we just did the burgers and dogs, but that's probably the easiest thing to pull of.  Let's hear some ideas though.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 28, 2009)

How about some Johnsonville Brats, Kraut & Baked Beans?  Not hard to make any very tasty.


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> How about some Johnsonville Brats, Kraut & Baked Beans?  Not hard to make any very tasty.



You may be on to something there.  I haven't had a brat in quite a while, and I'm a sucker for those things!!!


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

I've still got 4 bags of chips leftover from Saturday also.  We're good on napkins, and plastic silverware as well.  Should be a lot less to get together this time.


----------



## MimicMinnow (Sep 28, 2009)

I enjoyed my first time out on the water this weekend. I am still a rookie but I think if we can keep getting together like this, I may be able to pick up some good tips and get somewhere. Marc you can count me in on the 17th, not sure about the paw in-laws boat out there though. Still not real comfortable with it just yet, gonna try and get it figured out by then. Ashley and I are gonna give it a try over there this weekend though. LOL


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 28, 2009)

Just make us a shopping list boss.

-Joe-


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

MimicMinnow said:


> I enjoyed my first time out on the water this weekend. I am still a rookie but I think if we can keep getting together like this, I may be able to pick up some good tips and get somewhere. Marc you can count me in on the 17th, not sure about the paw in-laws boat out there though. Still not real comfortable with it just yet, gonna try and get it figured out by then. Ashley and I are gonna give it a try over there this weekend though. LOL



I know what you mean man.  Burch offered me his jon boat again but there's a LOT of timber in that water and I'd hate for something to happen so I'll probably try to find a ride with someone.  But let me know how this weekend goes man!


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Just make us a shopping list boss.
> 
> -Joe-



Will do.  I'll give it a day or two to make sure everybody is good with brats, then we'll start to get everything together.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 28, 2009)

UXO said:


> I've still got 4 bags of chips leftover from Saturday also.  We're good on napkins, and plastic silverware as well.  Should be a lot less to get together this time.



I am glad you got the napkins and chips I brought. I forgot to pick them up. I was going to save them for the next one.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 28, 2009)

UXO said:


> I know what you mean man.  Burch offered me his jon boat again but there's a LOT of timber in that water and I'd hate for something to happen so I'll probably try to find a ride with someone.  But let me know how this weekend goes man!



Don't be scared of hurting a trolling motor. We have all hit a stump or submerged tree limb. They are tough and made for it.


----------



## UXO (Sep 28, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Don't be scared of hurting a trolling motor. We have all hit a stump or submerged tree limb. They are tough and made for it.



If it was mine I wouldn't be so hesitant, I'd just hate to tear someone else's stuff up.  I may still use it though, we'll see what happens.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 29, 2009)

UXO said:


> I appreciate the offer man.  Due to the amount of timber in the water and my lack of time on it, I may feel a little bit better riding with someone this time.  I'd hate to destroy a trolling motor on a stump or something that isn't even mine.



That is not a problem.  I just happen to have a couple of those trolling motors and I highly doubt that you will do any damage to them.  If I haven't blasted the trolling motor on my boat yet, then you will definitely be alright.  Just let me know.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 29, 2009)

UXO said:


> Not sure on the tables and grills yet, but I think I have someone doing some recon work out there soon.  If not, I'll just call down there and ask.



I can check on the tables and grills on Tuesday morning when I get off.  I will let you know.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 29, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Don't be scared of hurting a trolling motor. We have all hit a stump or submerged tree limb. They are tough and made for it.



That's right.  If you're not hitting stumps or submerged tree limbs......my friend, you are not fishing at a PFA.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 29, 2009)

UXO said:


> If it was mine I wouldn't be so hesitant, I'd just hate to tear someone else's stuff up.  I may still use it though, we'll see what happens.



You know, it could very easily be yours.....all it takes is a little cabbage.


----------



## UXO (Sep 29, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> You know, it could very easily be yours.....all it takes is a little cabbage.



Wish I had known that!  I'll bring you a tub of slaw tomorrow, one of the big ones, and we can make the trade.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA*

Well,,, been doing a little "homework" (@ work), and I'm ready to fish that lil pond. Got me good directions on how to get there from a reliable source & got good "directions" on where to fish, IMO, from another source.
Sooooo, I'm gonna step out on a limb and go ahead and ask, since you can't put a fish in a livewell, how do I go about weighing my 7.82# fish? 
Yep, done found her and went ahead and tied her up. 

O yeah, I can eat most anything but sardines & brats & kraut,,,,,


----------



## UXO (Sep 29, 2009)

Since we can't put any fish in the boats, we're just going to have everybody get a CLEAR picture of the fish on a scale.  Most everything time and date stamps pictures, so we shouldn't have to worry about any frauds, not that I think we'd have to worry about that anyways.

What do you suggest for lunch?


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 29, 2009)

I know that there will be some that dont like the brats & kraut but was thinking that a few people bring a pack and then some others bring dogs. That way there is something for everyone. I may end up bringing my gas grill but we will see. Its kinda big but would be quicker to cook, cleaner, cook more at one time and we can pretty much do it anywhere.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Sep 29, 2009)

I've "mis-located" my new digital scales,,,:
I'm not worried about any frauds, (or may their armpits become infested with the fleas of a thousand camels), I've got a great camera, but am gonna have to come up with something to weigh her with,,,,
Anything yall want to eat is fine with me. Just let me know what is needed.


----------



## UXO (Sep 29, 2009)

We'll probably do like Dewaholic suggested.  Depending on who will eat what we'll have a small variety.  We'll still give it a couple days though.

Also, we can work on letting you borrow somebody's scale, or see if someone rides with you that has one.  We'll get something together for you though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2009)

jalawson said:


> I am definitely there!  I will have an open back seat.  Benito?  Jeff C?
> 
> Great to see you join the forum Moustach Man!  Valdosta is my hometown!  But you knew that.  Too bad you won't be there.  Seeing you and kbswear fish Ocmulgee would be about as good as watching Foreman/Ali.
> 
> Looking forward to this one for sure!




Thanks for the offer JA, I really appreciate it....but I just can't commit this soon. Don't want to knock anyone out of a seat if I weren't able to attend.

I'll probably have to be a last minute standby, if at all. I do have an electric only though and would bring it if necessary.

This time of yr., I could get a call as late as Mon.-Tue. to work Thur.-Sat. 

Plus....I have a tendency to throw across my partner and tangle them up .....Money man anyway
You would think you had the kids on the boat

Although, I'd love to see that headshake


----------



## head17holt (Sep 29, 2009)

I cant make this one on that date got a birthday dinner for my farther-in-law that old man loves to fish to . That is if itis ok for me to fish with yaw on the next tour.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 29, 2009)

we will post the next one after the 17th, keep checking till then.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 29, 2009)

I still like the fish fry idea.  It's a little more trouble, but dang well worth it!  We should at least try to do one sometime in the future...  For this one, Marc has a good idea on the variety.  I can bring a couple packs of Brats, someone else can bring some regular dogs.   We'll put a list together soon.  LMM, I always bring my Berkley digital scales... you can use mine if you need to.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 29, 2009)

well at one point someone was talking about Burchs grandpas or something another at sinclair I think it was. I say we save the fish fry/drink session/bass fishin/cat fishin/corn hole/ whatever else we can think of for that. Though if you want to try the Fish Fry this time to see how its going to work out, im down for that as well.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 29, 2009)

It really doesn't matter much to me... but lets go with the Brats/Dogs this time.  How about some slaw or tater salad to go with the beans too?


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 29, 2009)

tater salad mmmmmm........Slaw mmmmmmmmm. I have a feeling this one is going to be buffet style. SWEET!


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it the 17th yet? 

-Joe-


----------



## UXO (Sep 29, 2009)

Man it cooled off quite a bit tonight, can't wait to see what its doing to the water temps.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 29, 2009)

This cold front probably gave the fish at Ocmulgee lock jaw. The fish in Ocmulgee are F1 bass from Florida and I have been told they dont like cold fronts. No personal experience to back this just what I have been told. I guess I have a good excuse now to go out there and find out.


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

I thought about heading out there one morning this week, but I don't know how much of the bank is fishable.  May go anyways, who knows.


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 30, 2009)

UXO said:


> I thought about heading out there one morning this week, but I don't know how much of the bank is fishable.  May go anyways, who knows.



There is plenty of bank to fish at that place.  Or you could come by and pick up the jon boat.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 30, 2009)

The bank is not bad fishing at all.  A friend of mine caught a 5 lber of the bank there.


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> There is plenty of bank to fish at that place.  Or you could come by and pick up the jon boat.




I might take you up on that.  Thinking maybe Friday...or Sunday.  We'll see.


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I haven't heard much response for lunch, so here's the plan.  Randy (Dewaholic) and I are going to load up his big grill to take down there with us.  It'll be quicker, easier, cleaner than using anything they have down there, which from what I hear isn't much anyways.  Also, word on the skreet is that there's only 1 picnic table in the area that we want, so unless you don't mind standing, BRING CHAIRS.  

We're going to stay pretty simple for lunch, with brats and hotdogs on the grill.  Like I said earlier I've still got chips, napkins, silverware from last time.  Here's what we're going to need:

Plates-tonyf
Drinks
Brats/Buns-Jalawson, Joe
Hotdogs/Buns, Water-Lawnmowerman
Baked Beans-Bassyakwards
Condiments

Everybody just post up what you can/will bring or PM me and I'll put you on the list.


----------



## Money man (Sep 30, 2009)

I am out for the 17th, looks like Scouts has some other plans for us that weekend. I hope you guys wear them out and have a good time.


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

Money man said:


> I am out for the 17th, looks like Scouts has some other plans for us that weekend. I hope you guys wear them out and have a good time.



I hate that you can't make it, MM.  I'll probably try to have one more before the end of the year though, hopefully that one will work out a little bit better.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 30, 2009)

Confirmed folks coming and there ride situations

UXO (Marc) ------------------------------ NEEDS SEAT
Dewaholic (Randy) ---------------------- paired up with Joe
Kbswear (Keith) ------------------------- paired up with Tonyf 
Joe --------------------------------------- paired up with Dewaholic
Tonyf ------------------------------------- paired with KBswear 
Lawnmowerman ------------------------- open seat?
Bassyakwards ---------------------------- kayak
TheSilverKing ----------------------------- kayak
jburch2005 ------------------------------- paired with friend (justin c?)
jalawson - -------------------------------- open seat?

Unconfirmed and unknown boaters:

Dewaholics Cousin (has jon boat if attends and would have open seat)
Dewaholics Bro-inlaw (no boat would need seat)
mgn2
UXO's buddy Jim (would need seat)


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 30, 2009)

2 questions guys:
     1. Is there an off limit period for fishing? Thought about going up on the 16th and fish a little to get the feel of the lake considering I've never been there.
     2. Is there camping available there at Ocmulgee? I would much rather stay there than have to make the 2 1/2 hour drive at 4:00 in the AM.

-Joe-


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 30, 2009)

I think you can fish from sun up to sun down. As far as the camping goes i dont know. I havent fished there either. Kbswear, Tonyf, Burch do one of you guys know about the camping?


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> 2 questions guys:
> 1. Is there an off limit period for fishing? Thought about going up on the 16th and fish a little to get the feel of the lake considering I've never been there.
> 2. Is there camping available there at Ocmulgee? I would much rather stay there than have to make the 2 1/2 hour drive at 4:00 in the AM.
> 
> -Joe-



As far as I'm concerned it's public water, so fish it as often as you'd like.  I certainly won't stop you.

I have no idea about the camping thing, I've never looked into that.  Best bet might be to call down there, or if you haven't yet check out gadnr.org.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll bring the Brats and a couple cans of Bush's Country Style baked beans.  Using a cooking tin on top of the grill will work good to heat up the beans.  I think WalMart sells slaw and tater salad so that should be easy for someone to bring.   
And -Joe-, not sure about camping there but regardless, if I were you, I'd get a room in Hawkinsville before I would drive back home just to get up and drive right back.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 30, 2009)

Yea that would work yak. My grill has a side burner as well. I havent used it but I will see if it works before hand. In any case we can still fit the pot and everything else on it at the same time. You dont have to buy all of the brats. Those things are alittle pricy. I figure if we get about 3-4 folks to bring a pack that should be good. We will just have to wait and see how many more people plan on showing up to this. Still have about 3 weeks to go.


----------



## -Joe- (Sep 30, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> And -Joe-, not sure about camping there but regardless, if I were you, I'd get a room in Hawkinsville before I would drive back home just to get up and drive right back.


I looked at the website for Ocmulgee and they had nothing listed for camping under their amenities.
Does Hawkinsville have a motel with reasonable rates that the boat will be secure overnight?

-Joe-


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 30, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I looked at the website for Ocmulgee and they had nothing listed for camping under their amenities.
> Does Hawkinsville have a motel with reasonable rates that the boat will be secure overnight?
> 
> -Joe-



 No camping at Ocmulgee. Hawkinsville has one decent motel, next to a pretty decent steak house. Not sure about the secure part. There is a campground just outside of Cochran. They host a bluegrass festival there from time to time. Heard it was nice, never been.


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 30, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Confirmed folks coming and there ride situations
> 
> UXO (Marc) ------------------------------ NEEDS SEAT
> Dewaholic (Randy) ---------------------- paired up with Joe
> ...



I found out today I working. I hate I'll miss out.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 30, 2009)

dean, you know if you are coming or not yet? I know its still alittle early. Just wondering.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Pop Pop.


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 30, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Thanks for the heads up Pop Pop.


----------



## Dewaholic (Sep 30, 2009)

Who knows pop pop, couldnt that change again by then?


----------



## pop pop jones (Sep 30, 2009)

Only if I go meet my maker. In that case, still  wouldn' be able to come.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 30, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> dean, you know if you are coming or not yet? I know its still alittle early. Just wondering.



 Naw, I am gonna miss this one. Besides the meet and greet part I ain't too bummed about it. I hate that place. One or two fish a day is not my cup of tea, I've done it enough to last me until spring (when you might catch three or four ).
 I'm gonna go pre fish for an upcoming club tourney on Lake Sidney Lanier (yet another lake I have not fished).


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

Hate that you won't be there Dean, hopefully we'll see you at the next one.  Good luck with your tourney!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Sep 30, 2009)

Sorry you won't be attending Dean.  Good luck at Lanier.  Hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 30, 2009)

UXO said:


> Hate that you won't be there Dean, hopefully we'll see you at the next one.  Good luck with your tourney!



 I will certainly catch the next one... assuming you have it somewhere else!!
By the way, Benito should be putting that trophy on his mantle this evening, perhaps tomorrow.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> Sorry you won't be attending Dean.  Good luck at Lanier.  Hope to see you at the next one.



 Bassyakwards,

  For sure I will catch the next one.
We have made three batches of the salsa. The first was way too hot, even for me. It got washed into the second batch and was just about perfect. The third batch was spot on. Thanx for the recipe my friend!!


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I will certainly catch the next one... assuming you have it somewhere else!!
> By the way, Benito should be putting that trophy on his mantle this evening, perhaps tomorrow.



Oh yeah, the next will definitely be somewhere else.  Not sure where yet, but we'll figure something out.

Maybe we can talk Ben into snapping a pic of him with the trophy.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 30, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I looked at the website for Ocmulgee and they had nothing listed for camping under their amenities.
> Does Hawkinsville have a motel with reasonable rates that the boat will be secure overnight?
> 
> -Joe-


  When You first come into hawkinsville from 247 side. Theres the steak house(great country cookin buffet, can get a little pricy i think)  and right beside it is a good shape best western hotel.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 30, 2009)

UXO said:


> Oh yeah, the next will definitely be somewhere else.  Not sure where yet, but we'll figure something out.
> 
> Maybe we can talk Ben into snapping a pic of him with the trophy.



Please DONT do one at flat creek.  That place needs a good year or 2 or 3 lol to get good.  Right now all the bass seem to be really short.


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 30, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> 2 questions guys:
> 1. Is there an off limit period for fishing? Thought about going up on the 16th and fish a little to get the feel of the lake considering I've never been there.
> 2. Is there camping available there at Ocmulgee? I would much rather stay there than have to make the 2 1/2 hour drive at 4:00 in the AM.
> 
> -Joe-



So much for fishing it blind,are you gonna pre-fish or drive around and use your graph?


----------



## tonyf (Sep 30, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Please DONT do one at flat creek.  That place needs a good year or 2 or 3 lol to get good.  Right now all the bass seem to be really short.



I personally would not have a problem with the next one being at Flat Creek. It is convenient for alot of us and we could do a total weight for a 5 fish limit instead of big fish. 

But if people want to make it interesting there is Hugh Gillis in Dublin, Big Lazer in Thomaston, or Charlie Elliott was brought up before. All of these are almost 2 hours from Warner Robins.

However, lets work on this one and then we can move on to the next one.

Oh.... and will bring the plates


----------



## UXO (Sep 30, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Please DONT do one at flat creek.  That place needs a good year or 2 or 3 lol to get good.  Right now all the bass seem to be really short.



There definitely will be one at Flat Creek some time.  That's one of the ideas behind this, is to hit all sorts of water.  It may not hold big fish, but it holds lots of fish, and a day on the water is a day on the water as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## kbswear (Sep 30, 2009)

UXO said:


> There definitely will be one at Flat Creek some time.  That's one of the ideas behind this, is to hit all sorts of water.  It may not hold big fish, but it holds lots of fish, and a day on the water is a day on the water as far as I'm concerned.



Agreed. And Flat Creek isnt that bad. I've only been twice but each time i've caught a 2.5 lbs bass. I've heard reports of several 4 and 5lbs bass being caught.


----------



## fisherman012 (Sep 30, 2009)

Ya it holds lots of fish.  We would be lucky to get one weighed cuz once again they gotta be 14 inches to even put them in your livewell.  I have fished that place alot and havnt caught anything over 12 inches.


----------



## tonyf (Sep 30, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> I have fished that place alot and havnt caught anything over 12 inches.



That does not mean there is not any bigger ones in there


----------



## jburch2005 (Sep 30, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Bassyakwards,
> 
> For sure I will catch the next one.
> We have made three batches of the salsa. The first was way too hot, even for me. It got washed into the second batch and was just about perfect. The third batch was spot on. Thanx for the recipe my friend!!



You guys reckon I could get that recipe from you?


----------



## kbswear (Sep 30, 2009)

tonyf said:


> That does not mean there is not any bigger ones in there



Sorry fisherman............but that is funny...


----------



## tonyf (Oct 1, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I looked at the website for Ocmulgee and they had nothing listed for camping under their amenities.
> Does Hawkinsville have a motel with reasonable rates that the boat will be secure overnight?
> 
> -Joe-



Joe,

Hopefully this link works for you. It shows a campground on the WMA that is not too far from the lake. I have never seen it so I can't help with much more.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Assets/Documents/WMA maps/region4/Ocmulgee/Ocmulgee WMA Line.pdf


----------



## fisherman012 (Oct 1, 2009)

kbswear said:


> Sorry fisherman............but that is funny...



I dont even care what yall say.  Just cuz I didnt have any luck last week doesnt mean i suck.  Plus I have only fished it from a boat once.  See havin a boat is a huge advantage.  Idk if yall know this but like the deepes spot in the entire lake is over my the dam...a whopping 13 ft.  I got confidence in myself and Im just gonna be laughin at yall when all yall lose to some 15 year old that yall were makin fun of.  This just gives me more reason to go out there show yall whats up!


----------



## kbswear (Oct 1, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> I dont even care what yall say.  Just cuz I didnt have any luck last week doesnt mean i suck.  Plus I have only fished it from a boat once.  See havin a boat is a huge advantage.  Idk if yall know this but like the deepes spot in the entire lake is over my the dam...a whopping 13 ft.  I got confidence in myself and Im just gonna be laughin at yall when all yall lose to some 15 year old that yall were makin fun of.  This just gives me more reason to go out there show yall whats up!




I like your spirit fisherman although i hope your not being defensive. Tony was not putting you down in any way and neither was i, i can assure you. But he did make a valid point and it just happened to be a funny one. If anyone would have said what you said, no matter what thier age, it would have been funny. So take my word, no one is picking on you


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 1, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> This just gives me more reason to go out there show yall whats up!



So, you want that front seat again?,,,


----------



## tonyf (Oct 1, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Idk if yall know this but like the deepes spot in the entire lake is over my the dam...a whopping 13 ft.



 I dont know where you are getting your information but they either need to get a fish finder or get a new one because I know personally that it is deeper then that.

And the comment was definately not to be taken seriously. Just a little trash talking.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 1, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA*

The map I've got shows 28.8 feet at the deepest part, just out from the dam.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 1, 2009)

Just incase any of you want to use live bait, you can at ocmulgee.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 1, 2009)

Speaking of Flat Creek PFA, more than likely it will be out there next. Dont have a date yet but we will see.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 1, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Speaking of Flat Creek PFA, more than likely it will be out there next. Dont have a date yet but we will see.




I'm down w/ Perry for sure.


I was texting Marc earlier, sounds like a productive day a Ocmulgee for him.


----------



## UXO (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah we'll probably do Flat Creek next, either the first or second week of December.  But we'll cross that bridge when we get there.  

I can't wait until the 17th now, I wanna go back and practice, practice, practice, until then!!!


----------



## kbswear (Oct 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> Yeah we'll probably do Flat Creek next, either the first or second week of December.  But we'll cross that bridge when we get there.
> 
> I can't wait until the 17th now, I wanna go back and practice, practice, practice, until then!!!



Thats the thing with Ocmulgee....once you bust your cherry you cant get enuff of the place, you want to go everyday.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 1, 2009)

OK Marc,, RESULTS please,,,,,,,


----------



## UXO (Oct 1, 2009)

There will be a post with pics later.


----------



## fisherman012 (Oct 1, 2009)

I guess his depth finder was messed up then.  Its a pretty new one too.  Im not gonna be at this one lawnmower man.  I will probably go to the flat creek one tho


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> There will be a post with pics later.


----------



## Benito (Oct 1, 2009)

*Thanks, y'all!*

Got this yesterday - my 6 year old and 3 year old think it's the coolest thing they've ever seen (and I'm pretty pleased, also)

Thanks again - sorry I can't make it on the 17th.......Will try for the following one.

BEN


----------



## UXO (Oct 1, 2009)

That pic couldn't have been any better, glad it got to you.  Can't wait to have you back down this way!


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 1, 2009)

package of buns   ----------------------------$3
Lure you lost when a LM broke your line   --$6

Pic of Benito looking like he had won the Publishers Clearing House sweepstakes............Priceless


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 1, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> When You first come into hawkinsville from 247 side. Theres the steak house(great country cookin buffet, can get a little pricy i think)  and right beside it is a good shape best western hotel.



Thanks for the info. Sounds like it will be the perfect pair, fill up my belly then wobble next door for a good nights sleep before I get my spankin on Ocmulgee.

-Joe-


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 1, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> So much for fishing it blind,are you gonna pre-fish or drive around and use your graph?



I guess I could always just ride around and scope out the structure and mark it on the graph, then come Saturday I can still say I have never actually fished it before.

-Joe-


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 1, 2009)

no way, if you go down the day before, fish it!


----------



## fisherman012 (Oct 1, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I guess I could always just ride around and scope out the structure and mark it on the graph, then come Saturday I can still say I have never actually fished it before.
> 
> -Joe-



Ya heres the link.  Actually looks to be a motel.  And the buffet is right beside it dont let the name confuse you(the steakhouse).

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...alse&hideProgressBar=false&photoCategory=HOME


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 1, 2009)

UXO said:


> Yeah we'll probably do Flat Creek next, either the first or second week of December.



Hey, you skipped November!
 I would love to see one the second week of Nov. My son will be home on leave from Aphganistan that week and he would have a blast.

-Joe-


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 1, 2009)

we just figured that we would do like a break in november because we know people will start making plans to visit family and such come closer to thanksgiving. But, Im sure that Marc (UXO) and myself can scramble a boat up and we could meet up there sometime in November along with possibly a couple others. I would be glad to meet your son, I was in 9 years and was over in that area twice, so I know how being back home feels.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 1, 2009)

You know you guys can count me in.....i'll be fishing anyways.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 1, 2009)

Great pic Benito!  Awesome!


----------



## UXO (Oct 1, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Hey, you skipped November!
> I would love to see one the second week of Nov. My son will be home on leave from Aphganistan that week and he would have a blast.
> 
> -Joe-




If you think its something he'd enjoy then I'll be more than happy to throw something together for that time frame.  Shoot me a PM with a date that would work for you guys and we'll make it happen.


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 2, 2009)

UXO said:


> If you think its something he'd enjoy then I'll be more than happy to throw something together for that time frame.  Shoot me a PM with a date that would work for you guys and we'll make it happen.



As it stands right now, he is due in on the 7th and will be here for 15 days.
Thanks guys,
-Joe-


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm all for a November get together.  We can have Turkey!


----------



## UXO (Oct 2, 2009)

Alright boys, lunch is looking kind of slim at this point, I'm gonna need some help on this one.  So far I've got plates, but no food!!!  Take a look at post #101 at the top of page 3 to see what we'll need.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA*

I will bring a pack of hotdogs & a pack of buns.
I can also bring a case of water.


----------



## jalawson (Oct 2, 2009)

I'll bring the Johnstonville Brats!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess I'll bring the Baked Beans and something to cook 'em in.
We'll need some slaw and tater salad!


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 3, 2009)

UXO said:


> Alright boys, lunch is looking kind of slim at this point, I'm gonna need some help on this one.  So far I've got plates, but no food!!!  Take a look at post #101 at the top of page 3 to see what we'll need.



Tell me whats left and I'll get whatever is needed thats not been spoken for. 

-Joe-


----------



## UXO (Oct 3, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Tell me whats left and I'll get whatever is needed thats not been spoken for.
> 
> -Joe-



I'll work on putting the list together here shortly.  Still have to figure out what I'll be bringing myself, lol.


----------



## UXO (Oct 5, 2009)

Alright boys, post #101 has been updated.  Still some things we're going to need, and I'd like to have everything spoken for by this weekend.

If possible I'd like to get one more person to split the brats with Jalawson, I figure 2 people bringing a couple packs each should do it.


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 5, 2009)

I can split the Brats with Jalawson and get a couple packs of buns. What about condiments?

-Joe-


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 5, 2009)

I will have the Grill and I can bring some chopped onions.


----------



## UXO (Oct 5, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I can split the Brats with Jalawson and get a couple packs of buns. What about condiments?
> 
> -Joe-



I'll add them to the list, we'll get them covered.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey  Marc what else is needed?


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 5, 2009)

I beleive all we need now are drinks, mustard, ketchup and then whatever "extras" anyone else brings i.e. kraut, salsa and such.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 5, 2009)

I can bring the mustard and ketchup and help with the links and buns if needed.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 5, 2009)

Originally Posted by UXO  
Well I haven't heard much response for lunch, so here's the plan. Randy (Dewaholic) and I are going to load up his big grill to take down there with us. It'll be quicker, easier, cleaner than using anything they have down there, which from what I hear isn't much anyways. Also, word on the skreet is that there's only 1 picnic table in the area that we want, so unless you don't mind standing, BRING CHAIRS. 

We're going to stay pretty simple for lunch, with brats and hotdogs on the grill. Like I said earlier I've still got chips, napkins, silverware from last time. Here's what we're going to need:

Plates-tonyf
Drinks
Brats-Jalawson/Joe
Hotdogs/Buns, Water-Lawnmowerman
Buns - Joe
Baked Beans-Bassyakwards
Mustard/Ketchup - kbswear
Grill/ chopped onions - dewaholic
Salsa/chips - Bassyakwards

Everybody just post up what you can/will bring or PM me and I'll put you on the list.





Drinks? or do we just want to bring our own?


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 5, 2009)

we will see I guess, there are still a few folks who are showing that havent been around here the past couple days.


----------



## head17holt (Oct 5, 2009)

i wish i could go maybe next time i will bring the best sweet tea u ever had


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll bring some salsa and chips again.  Can't wait.


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 5, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Originally Posted by UXO
> Also, word on the skreet is that there's only 1 picnic table in the area that we want, so unless you don't mind standing, BRING CHAIRS.
> 
> 
> Drinks? or do we just want to bring our own?



I didn't notice but one place with picnic tables and that was at the pavilion at the kids pond.

As far as drinks, with so many varieties and everyone have their own preference, I say bring your own drinks.JMHO

-Joe-


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 5, 2009)

Confirmed folks coming and there ride situations

UXO (Marc) ------------------------------ NEEDS SEAT
Dewaholic (Randy) ---------------------- paired up with Joe
Kbswear (Keith) ------------------------- paired up with Tonyf 
Joe --------------------------------------- paired up with Dewaholic
Tonyf ------------------------------------- paired with KBswear 
Lawnmowerman ------------------------- paired with The Wife for now
Bassyakwards ---------------------------- kayak
TheSilverKing ----------------------------- kayak
jburch2005 ------------------------------- paired with friend (justin c?)
jalawson - -------------------------------- paired with a friend

Unconfirmed and unknown boaters:

Dewaholics Cousin (has jon boat if attends and would have open seat)
Dewaholics Bro-inlaw (no boat would need seat)
mgn2
UXO's buddy Jim (would need seat)


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

Regarding the weigh in:  It will be each individual, single biggest fish.  You'll have to get a clear picture of the scale with the fish on it, so bring a camera or use your cell phone as long as it has decent resolution.  I'll have something to give everybody to put in the pictures to make sure they're legit.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 6, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA*

Last time, at Dodge Co. seems we got there a little early. The days are getting shorter, untill times changes.
What time are we gonna buzz off?
O yeah, my Wife says she's gonna come this time, so I won't have a seat available.
However, she may backout when she realizes what time she's gotta get up, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been thinking about that.  Sunrise is about 7:30, so it'll probably start getting light at about 7-7:15.  I'll probably be there by 6:30, and would encourage everybody to be there around that time, assuming you want in on the big bass pot.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a suggestion director.......but what do you think about fishing longer than last time. Since those of us in the know also know it can take a few hours to get bit.......how bout we fish till 130 or so???? Only 4 or 5 hours of fishing just teases me. I'm usually an all day kinda person and i know that wouldnt work but maybe extending the time might???


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the one reason we stopped at lunch time was so that we would have time to cook lunch, weigh in and eat. I would like to keep it at noon but that doesnt mean after we eat that we cant go back out and fish, just not for the pot. Im sure some folks will want to get home after the eating. Just my opinion.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 6, 2009)

I see what your saying. Marc will have the final say or maybe put it to a vote????


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not opposed to extending it a bit, but I wouldn't want to go past 1pm.  Since we won't have an actual weigh in I'll just have to look at some pictures and declare a winner which should save us some time.  I would like to hear some more thoughts on it though, see if everybody would be ok with a little later end time.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm down for 1pm. Good point about the lack of a weigh in saving time. Guess now we'll wait for others to chime in. I cant imagine it being a problem unless some have prior commitments.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 6, 2009)

yea I could see 1pm. I dont plan on staying out that late so i will just head back alittle earlier and start the cooking!


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 6, 2009)

I see what it is now, thats about the time you catch your big fish for the day isnt it?
Im on to you.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 6, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> I see what it is now, thats about the time you catch your big fish for the day isnt it?
> Im on to you.




LOL...thats not it. I just know that sometimes 4 hours of fishing might not produce anything. I'm thinking that the extra hour could be a difference in getting skunked or not.


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

Or it could make a skunk that much worse, lol.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 6, 2009)

True, I know I really dont want to leave that place until I get one on and in the boat.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 6, 2009)

UXO said:


> Or it could make a skunk that much worse, lol.



Negativity will not be tolerated!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 6, 2009)

kbswear said:


> I'm thinking that the extra hour could be a difference in getting skunked or not.



Then let's just fish from 12:00 till 1:00,,,,,
That way, we could all sleep in,,,,,

Seriously, I wouldn't mind it being from 8-12.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 6, 2009)

IMO starting at 8 would be a waste of time. Wait a minute....were you the one trying to prolong the starting time at Dodge also?????

The starting time has been set already if im understanding correctly. 

The tally for the ending time:

1300-3

1200-1

But on a side note.........i believe you can fish anytime you want to, you (plural) just cant participate in the competition.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 6, 2009)

Yea, for sure it will begin around sun up. I dont want to be like last time and miss the first hour of fishing at sunrise. I think that is was hampered me from winning.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 6, 2009)

kbswear said:


> IMO starting at 8 would be a waste of time. Wait a minute....were you the one trying to prolong the starting time at Dodge also?????
> 
> But on a side note.........i believe you can fish anytime you want to, you (plural) just cant participate in the competition.




That was probably me, but did you also notice I was the first one there?!
I can be there at 4:00,,,, just can't seem to make it to work by 8:00,,
Yall decide what time and I'll be there waiting on ya,,,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 6, 2009)

I would fish all day, but my better half won't,,,,,


----------



## tonyf (Oct 6, 2009)

My vote is definately for sunrise to 1pm !!!!

Any later start would be ridiculous


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 6, 2009)

1:00   

-Joe-


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be there around 7:30 again.  But I plan to head in around noon to help with the cooking.  We should be able to eat a little after 1:00. Does anyone have a folding table to put all the stuff on?


----------



## tonyf (Oct 6, 2009)

Lets be there no later then 6:45 so we can get registered and be ready as soon as it safe enough to take off.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 6, 2009)

After reading another thread I would like to suggest to the tournament director that any rules posted at the lake that are broken is grounds for immediate disqualification and they forfeit there entry fee.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 6, 2009)

also, if weigh in is at 1pm then be there BY 1pm. If you want to load the boat then get back early to load, if not, beach it.


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

tonyf said:


> After reading another thread I would like to suggest to the tournament director that any rules posted at the lake that are broken is grounds for immediate disqualification and they forfeit there entry fee.



It should go without saying, but if it has to be said then so be it.  Obey all posted rules at all times.

Guys, I'm NOT trying to run a tournament trail here.  The idea behind this is just to have some friends get together for a day of fishing and some food.  If we can't do the $5 pot just as a bunch of buddies then we just won't do it.  

Actually, this will be the last time that I'm involved in setting up/running a big fish pot.  It's already strayed too far from the idea I had in mind behind it.  I'll still plan fishing/cookout days but if there's any kind of competition it'll be up to someone else to run that part of it.  If we lose participation because of that then so be it.

Also Tony, this wasn't directed at you personally, I just quoted you to address the issue you posted.


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Lets be there no later then 6:45 so we can get registered and be ready as soon as it safe enough to take off.



This is the plan right here, everybody read and heed if you want to be in on the pot.  If we have to put some boats in the water while its dark and leave them tied to the dock until safe light then that's what we'll do, after I check the rules.  I've seen what the morning bite is like and I can guarantee you that I won't be missing any of it.  If you miss blast off, I'm sorry. 

We'll fish until 1pm, given the nature of the fishing here.  Be at the dock AT 1, and we'll get everybody out as quick as possible.  If you like your brats or hotdogs nice and hot off the grill, then show up a couple minutes early and be one of the first boats out.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 6, 2009)

UXO, no problem. I can understand where you are coming from. Your original idea was the get together and "I" brought up the tourney idea. 

I started a small tournament trail in this area and due to some "issues" I stopped. I know there are alot of people in this area that want me to pick it back up and I may to take that part off of you and pick the trail back up. Time will tell. 

But I appreciate all you are doing for the get together.


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

tonyf said:


> UXO, no problem. I can understand where you are coming from. Your original idea was the get together and "I" brought up the tourney idea.
> 
> I started a small tournament trail in this area and due to some "issues" I stopped. I know there are alot of people in this area that want me to pick it back up and I may to take that part off of you and pick the trail back up. Time will tell.
> 
> But I appreciate all you are doing for the get together.



I liked the idea of the big fish pot, assuming we could pull it off the way I had in mind.  Like I said, I was thinking more like a laid back "buddy" type deal instead of an actual tournament format, if that makes sense.  I have nothing against a tournament format, I just have no interest in putting it together and running it.  That certainly doesn't mean I wouldn't participate if someone else put it on though.

My main concern was just getting people together, so that's what I'll stick to.  Whatever else happens on top of that is just extra.


----------



## fisherman012 (Oct 6, 2009)

Imo.  Its ridiculous to quite a something after really only doing it once and about to do it one last time.  I didnt really see anyone Getting crazy serious about anything.  Theres no argueing goin on or anything.  Of coarse theres gonna be a lil friendly competition...Thats just guy bein guys lol.  I really wish you wouldnt stop the tourney part.  I mean I will still come but I just really love competition.  I understand.   But also imo The tourney is alot easier to set up than the cookout.  For the tourney all ya gotta do is write down names and collect the money while for the cookout everyone has to bring somethin cook... ect. 

Just my input


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> Imo.  Its ridiculous to quite a something after really only doing it once and about to do it one last time.  I didnt really see anyone Getting crazy serious about anything.  Theres no argueing goin on or anything.  Of coarse theres gonna be a lil friendly competition...Thats just guy bein guys lol.  I really wish you wouldnt stop the tourney part.  I mean I will still come but I just really love competition.  I understand.   But also imo The tourney is alot easier to set up than the cookout.  For the tourney all ya gotta do is write down names and collect the money while for the cookout everyone has to bring somethin cook... ect.
> 
> Just my input



I'm not quitting on anything.  The original plan was just to get people together to catch some fish and cook some food, and that's what I'll continue doing.  If someone else wants to run a competition on top of that than they can feel free to do so.


----------



## LadyGunner (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds like fun.  hope ya'll take lots of pics!


----------



## UXO (Oct 6, 2009)

LadyGunner said:


> sounds like fun.  hope ya'll take lots of pics!



Should be a good time, we'll definitely have some pics afterwards.


----------



## UXO (Oct 7, 2009)

UXO and MimmicMinnow
Dewaholic and -Joe-
Kbswear and tonyf
Lawnmowerman and wife
Bassyakwards in a yak
TheSilverKing in a yak
jburch2005 and friend
jalawson and T.  
Chris S. and Justin D.
Jaybo81 and brother in law
Eugene Stinson

Looking like 9 boats and 2 yaks right now, with a couple more kayaks being a possibility.  Let me know if I've missed anybody, this should be a good turnout!


----------



## UXO (Oct 7, 2009)

Plates-tonyf
Drinks-MimicMinnow
Brats-Jalawson, Joe, Eugene Stinson
Buns-thesilverking, JBurch2005
Hotdogs/Buns/Water-Lawnmowerman
Baked Beans-Bassyakwards
Ketchup/Mustard-kbswear
Salsa/Chips-Bassyakwards
Napkins/Silverware/Chips/Potato Salad-UXO
Grill/Chopped onion-Dewaholic


This is where we stand as of right now.  Almost there guys, let me know what you can do.


----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 7, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> I didn't notice but one place with picnic tables and that was at the pavilion at the kids pond.
> 
> As far as drinks, with so many varieties and everyone have their own preference, I say bring your own drinks.JMHO
> 
> -Joe-



There is another picnic table at the end of the point next to all the standing timber.  It should be a pretty good place to set up.  That way, those who are cooking can still see everyone on the water.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## MimicMinnow (Oct 7, 2009)

I can get some drinks...Would Mt. Dew, Dr Pepper, and Sprite be enough variety?


----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 7, 2009)

Marc, just let me know what you need me to bring also.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Yea, for sure it will begin around sun up. I dont want to be like last time and miss the first hour of fishing at sunrise. I think that is was hampered me from winning.



 Interesting. As I remember it we were holding flashlights in able to write down attendee's names and to collect the cash for the pot. And not a single 'idle off'  picture I took came out clear because it was too dark. I thought everyone but UXO, Bassyakwards and myself were out on the water before the sun crested the trees above the Darn.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 7, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> Interesting. As I remember it we were holding flashlights in able to write down attendee's names and to collect the cash for the pot. And not a single 'idle off'  picture I took came out clear because it was too dark. I thought everyone but UXO, Bassyakwards and myself were out on the water before the sun crested the trees above the Darn. QUOTE]
> 
> I thought me and kbswear were the last ones to take off but I could be wrong. I was putting my boat in when everyone took off.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 7, 2009)

tonyf said:


> After reading another thread I would like to suggest to the tournament director that any rules posted at the lake that are broken is grounds for immediate disqualification and they forfeit there entry fee.




Which thread was that tony?,,
Keep in mind, as UXO posted, this is a friendly get together, not a "tournament". Have fun, fish, and enjoy the water. Next thing, you'll be trying to make rules for casting distance between boats,,,,


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 7, 2009)

Na, I was waiting on mimic minnow to show with the boat. he had to work so all of ya'll took off before me. Except for you dean. Marc actually put in right before us because he was waiting for the boat to show as well. It didnt get there till around 8 or so. You showed me your fluke trick dean, man, you sure you werent drinking ?


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 7, 2009)

as far as someones post goes about UXO quitting on something he has  only done once, you need to watch the water you are treading, I dont think you realize the stuff he had to do or the people he had to talk to, to organize this thing (meaning just the tourny). Until you have done it or attempt it then tread lightly.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 7, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Which thread was that tony?,,
> Keep in mind, as UXO posted, this is a friendly get together, not a "tournament". Have fun, fish, and enjoy the water. Next thing, you'll be trying to make rules for casting distance between boats,,,,



Yep. And guess what....... if I start the tourneys again that will be in the rules. And people can follow it or dont participate. 

Sorry for getting off topic. Lets get back to the cookout and "friendly" competition


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 7, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Sorry for getting off topic. Lets get back to the cookout and "friendly" competition



TY,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> as far as someones post goes about UXO quitting on something he has  only done once, you need to watch the water you are treading, I dont think you realize the stuff he had to do or the people he had to talk to, to organize this thing (meaning just the tourny). Until you have done it or attempt it then tread lightly.



Yeah....keep up the good work fellas...yall are setting an example for future get togethers....plus you don't want to see Marc as XO

Couldn't help it guys...but I have been eavesdropping on you...It's cool what yall have done so far.


----------



## UXO (Oct 7, 2009)

MimicMinnow said:


> I can get some drinks...Would Mt. Dew, Dr Pepper, and Sprite be enough variety?



That would be awesome Bobby, can you bring that cooler again also?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 7, 2009)

I have coolers out the yazoo,,, If you need, let me know,,,


----------



## UXO (Oct 7, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I have coolers out the yazoo,,, If you need, let me know,,,



Will do, thanks man.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone have a table at all?


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> Does anyone have a table at all?



 I got the one I brought to the Dodge event. If someone wants to pick it up its yours to use.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 7, 2009)

really appreciate it Dean. I will let you know if we may need it and work out the picking up.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> You showed me your fluke trick dean, man, you sure you werent drinking ?



 Did I say I wasn't drinking??!!

 I thought you were making a point about a late start to the tourney... but you were  bustin' someones chops for getting there late.
(I did catch one within five casts!!!)


----------



## MimicMinnow (Oct 7, 2009)

UXO said:


> That would be awesome Bobby, can you bring that cooler again also?



Yes sir, will do...I got the cooler and the drinks.


----------



## fisherman012 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm gonna go ahead and say sorry.  I didnt really mean it to be as offensive as it sounds...I reread it and once again i wanna say sorry uxo.  I just love tourneys.  I am gonna be doing the ga bass federation nation nxt year.  I just thought this would just be a good fun way to start getting ready and start to get better when under a lil pressure.  sorry


----------



## UXO (Oct 7, 2009)

fisherman012 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say sorry.  I didnt really mean it to be as offensive as it sounds...I reread it and once again i wanna say sorry uxo.  I just love tourneys.  I am gonna be doing the ga bass federation nation nxt year.  I just thought this would just be a good fun way to start getting ready and start to get better when under a lil pressure.  sorry



No need to apologize man, I knew what you meant.  I was pretty grumpy yesterday, so that didn't help much.  I do understand what you were saying though, and who knows, someone else may take the reigns on it from here on out.  Like I said before, I have no problem with an actual tournament format, I just don't have any desire to put it together.


----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 7, 2009)

tonyf said:


> tnhikr44 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. As I remember it we were holding flashlights in able to write down attendee's names and to collect the cash for the pot. And not a single 'idle off'  picture I took came out clear because it was too dark. I thought everyone but UXO, Bassyakwards and myself were out on the water before the sun crested the trees above the Darn. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## kbswear (Oct 7, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> tonyf said:
> 
> 
> > I was still standing on the dock when you guys took off.
> ...


----------



## UXO (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I'm not sure what happened last time but a few boats looked to jump the gun a bit, Keith and Tony weren't even in the water yet.  Maybe I'll get an airhorn for this time.


----------



## pop pop jones (Oct 7, 2009)

Now I know why it was floating before. It didn't have a cat on top


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 8, 2009)

UXO said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what happened last time but a few boats looked to jump the gun a bit, Keith and Tony weren't even in the water yet.  Maybe I'll get an airhorn for this time.



 We will never know for sure, but I did get a picture of the pot winning fish as it was being caught... and it was not first thing in the morning. Actually, as I remember it (foolish activities of my youth render even yesterdays events a bit fuzzy in my mind) the biggest fish to hit the scales was caught well after the tourney/cookout.


----------



## fisherman012 (Oct 8, 2009)

Also I know it kinda sounds bad about me wanting a tourney so much and then not just settin it up myself.  For me thats very difficult as im only 15 so I hope you guys understand why I wont start it.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 8, 2009)

UXO said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what happened last time but a few boats looked to jump the gun a bit, Keith and Tony weren't even in the water yet.  Maybe I'll get an airhorn for this time.



I have an air horn,,,,,,


----------



## jalawson (Oct 8, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> I have an air horn,,,,,,



Yeah, I was one of the ones that jumped the gun.  I think Benito and I were just kind of caught up in the excitement.  That is only the second tournament I have ever fished.  The first one was sort of a drunken brawl with Hooters girls.  So I am going to try and plead ignorance on the early leave.  (I did not drink in the first tournament by the way).  We do need an air horn to start.  Maybe we could sound it again five minutes or so before weigh in.


----------



## UXO (Oct 8, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Yeah, I was one of the ones that jumped the gun.  I think Benito and I were just kind of caught up in the excitement.  That is only the second tournament I have ever fished.  The first one was sort of a drunken brawl with Hooters girls.  So I am going to try and plead ignorance on the early leave.  (I did not drink in the first tournament by the way).  We do need an air horn to start.  Maybe we could sound it again five minutes or so before weigh in.



Hmmmm, your first tournament sounds like it went WAY better than ours did!  Sounds like I'm doing something way wrong, lol.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 8, 2009)

My first Tourney was 2 weeks ago at Varner, we all gathered the boats in a circle away from the ramp, Then the director told the payout and such and said good luck. And we were on our way...


----------



## thesilverking (Oct 8, 2009)

oh man guys. This was about the same time i signed up last time. I just cant wait to get some swimbait and fluke action goin in a yak. See yall there.  UXO pm your way!!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 8, 2009)

thesilverking said:


> oh man guys. This was about the same time i signed up last time. I just cant wait to get some swimbait and fluke action goin in a yak. See yall there.  UXO pm your way!!



Hey Joe - If you snag one of those Ocmulgee pigs you better "hang on"!!!  They'll take you for a ride!


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 8, 2009)

The peaceful serenity of the Ocmulgee pfa as men QUIETLY prepare for a big fish outing with fog lifting among the timber and willows when suddenly.......................an AIRHORNNNNNNN......................really now?


----------



## jaybo81 (Oct 8, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Yep. And guess what....... if I start the tourneys again that will be in the rules. And people can follow it or dont participate.
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic. Lets get back to the cookout and "friendly" competition



yea its kind of hard to make everyone happy but rules r the rules.Hey tony if yall dont mind me and my brother in law might ease  yalls way on the 17th i dont know if it was a private deal or what?


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 9, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Which thread was that tony?,,
> Keep in mind, as UXO posted, this is a friendly get together, not a "tournament". Have fun, fish, and enjoy the water. Next thing, you'll be trying to make rules for casting distance between boats,,,,




     Fun fishing or not thats simply a common courtesy thing,,,,,,,,Good people I enjoy fishing around/with understand etiquette and find that rule unnecessary anyways. The majority of folks I have been listening to  and messaging with in this arrangement sound like respectful people when it comes to neighborly fishing so I'm assuming everyone that fishes the 17th will do everything in their power to be considerate of all others while fishing.No need for rules,just some understanding.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> The peaceful serenity of the Ocmulgee pfa as men QUIETLY prepare for a big fish outing with fog lifting among the timber and willows when suddenly.......................an AIRHORNNNNNNN......................really now?



 If memory serves me... didn't someone say this was the first day of gun season? This PFA is surrounded by a great big WMA. I would suggest that the 'idle off' launches when the first shot is fired!!! (I would imagine there will be many shots fired just after sun up, even a few accurate ones.)


----------



## tonyf (Oct 9, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Fun fishing or not thats simply a common courtesy thing,,,,,,,,Good people I enjoy fishing around/with understand etiquette and find that rule unnecessary anyways. The majority of folks I have been listening to  and messaging with in this arrangement sound like respectful people when it comes to neighborly fishing so I'm assuming everyone that fishes the 17th will do everything in their power to be considerate of all others while fishing.No need for rules,just some understanding.



Very well said. Thank you.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 9, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> If memory serves me... didn't someone say this was the first day of gun season? This PFA is surrounded by a great big WMA. I would suggest that the 'idle off' launches when the first shot is fired!!! (I would imagine there will be many shots fired just after sun up, even a few accurate ones.)



Great idea about the first shot...... so everybody better be there early. I have hunted within a few miles of this lake for years and lots of times have been walking to my stand (still having to use my flashlight) and hear a shot(s). 

Oh and about the accurate ones...... well obviously you have not been to the shooting range on the WMA. I think the stands get hit more then the targets.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 9, 2009)

jaybo81 said:


> yea its kind of hard to make everyone happy but rules r the rules.Hey tony if yall dont mind me and my brother in law might ease  yalls way on the 17th i dont know if it was a private deal or what?



Jaybo come on out. These are for GON members to get together. I think one of the things we learned from the first event was we ask everyone to help contribute something to the cookout if there will be staying for it. UXO is coordinating it so he will step in if I am wrong.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA*

If someone was to bring a video camera and a laptop, would it be feasible to download to u-tube from the lake? I don't have access to u-tube, so would need somone that does have an account. Anyone that's gonna fish have a u-tube account? Just thinking out loud,,,,,


----------



## UXO (Oct 9, 2009)

Jaybo-You're more than welcome to come on down

LMM-I doubt you'll have wireless internet out at the lake.  There would probably need to be some editing done anyways.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea Jaybo, come on out but who ever is attending this event needs to let us know by say 5pm Friday evening on the 16th if u wanna be in the big fish pot. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 9, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA*

Go ahead and put my $5 in,,,,
Or I could just stay home and have you mail the entries to:

Jon Smith
456 Gor,,,,
Gray Ga.........


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 9, 2009)

UXO said:


> LMM-I doubt you'll have wireless internet out at the lake.  There would probably need to be some editing done anyways.




Yeah,, wasn't thinking,,,,,,
Like I said, was just thinking out loud,,,
I need to quit doing that,,,


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 9, 2009)

jaybo81 said:


> yea its kind of hard to make everyone happy but rules r the rules.



How about this for a set of guidelines;

1. The tourney starts when UXO says so. Not before, not after... but when he says "TAKE OFF" (or something like that).

2. The rules of the particular venue have to be obeyed. At Ocmulgee that is pretty simple. Catch and release and idle speed only. But on other lakes they have size and creel limits that differ from place to place. We need to know and follow these rules.

3. This one is tricky. The nonmember/guest fisherman and the pot situation. I am not fishing this event, so you guys handle this one... but we need to establish something so there is no confusion.

 4. No 'complaining' allowed. I wanted to use another word but I would rather not get in trouble. Again.

Oh, and you guys need to take pictures besides the proof of catch shots. Think about it... if even half of you guys catch fish we are talking about 30-40 maybe 50 pounds of bass here. What a great pictorial that will make!!!


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 9, 2009)

GOOD JOB DEAN!
As far as the Nonmember/guest fisherman go, I wouldnt mind if a friend of a member or family member of a member is in it but a member who just says i want in and post nothing else in the thread or bring anything for the cookin....mmmmm... I dont know.


----------



## UXO (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't mind guests of members being in the pot, I just won't sign any random person up off the dock.  As long as the pot goes to someone in our group (guests included) then I'm happy.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 9, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> GOOD JOB DEAN!
> As far as the Nonmember/guest fisherman go, I wouldnt mind if a friend of a member or family member of a member is in it but a member who just says i want in and post nothing else in the thread or bring anything for the cookin....mmmmm... I dont know.



 Since Benito cannot come and defend his title there is no trophy involved (that I am aware of). And we did not hesitate last time to award the pot the the biggest fish. But there has been some discussion so I thought I would throw that one in there to clarify it once and for all. Do we take any and all comers or do we take only members and guests? You guys decide.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 9, 2009)

UXO said:


> I don't mind guests of members being in the pot, I just won't sign any random person up off the dock.  As long as the pot goes to someone in our group (guests included) then I'm happy.


There it is... 
3. The big fish pot is open for members and guests of members only.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 9, 2009)

I see what you were doing Dean. I just didnt want someone to just jump in here say they will go, then dont hear from them till the day of at the ramp, eat the food and take the money.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 10, 2009)

Hurry up 17th!  Been working 10 hrs a day, 6 days a week... but I'm off next Saturday... really looking forward to this event.  Can't wait to go.


----------



## UXO (Oct 10, 2009)

All that working I can bet you're ready for a day of fishing!


----------



## tonyf (Oct 10, 2009)

This is only a four day work week but I know it is still going to go by slow....


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm so ready.... I may stay all day Marc...


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 10, 2009)

UXO said:


> I don't mind guests of members being in the pot, I just won't sign any random person up off the dock.  As long as the pot goes to someone in our group (guests included) then I'm happy.




Don't you have a running list?
My vote would be if you aint "sign'd up" by Friday, noon, you can't get in the "big fish pot".


----------



## UXO (Oct 10, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Don't you have a running list?
> My vote would be if you aint "sign'd up" by Friday, noon, you can't get in the "big fish pot".



Actually I don't.  I have a list of people who plan on being there, but not of how many actually plan on getting in on the pot.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmmmmm,, Well, couldn't you just consider that to be the same? I mean, you have a list of "members" to fish. If they want to get in on the "big fish pot", they'll just have to pay by,,,,,,, what,,,, 6:45?


----------



## UXO (Oct 10, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Hmmmmmm,, Well, couldn't you just consider that to be the same? I mean, you have a list of "members" to fish. If they want to get in on the "big fish pot", they'll just have to pay by,,,,,,, what,,,, 6:45?



Not really.  The pot is optional, and I'm not sure how many people plan on participating.  I really don't see much of a need for a list of participants.


----------



## thesilverking (Oct 11, 2009)

i cant wait till next weekend. im off school monday and tuesday so itll be a short week. im so amped. not so much about snake and alligators.lol.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 11, 2009)

I know it is partly my fault but the tourney was suppose to be just something extra for us competitive people at the cookout. I did not mean to put all this extra work on UXO.

See post #208.... This is being made way more difficult then it was suppose to be. If you are interested in participating in the big fish pot have your boat in the water at 6:45am, pay $5, be back at the ramp at 1pm, and follow the lake rules.


----------



## UXO (Oct 11, 2009)

Its no biggie tony, I had thought about throwing basically the same idea out there myself, you just beat me to it.

But yeah you pretty much got it, shouldn't be any more complicated than that.


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 11, 2009)

tonyf said:


> This is being made way more difficult then it was suppose to be. If you are interested in participating in the big fish pot have your boat in the water at 6:45am, pay $5, be back at the ramp at 1pm, and follow the lake rules.



Then give it all to -Joe- at 1:05!


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 12, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Then give it all to -Joe- at 1:05!



Easy there trigger.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 12, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> If memory serves me... didn't someone say this was the first day of gun season? This PFA is surrounded by a great big WMA. I would suggest that the 'idle off' launches when the first shot is fired!!! (I would imagine there will be many shots fired just after sun up, even a few accurate ones.)



I'd rather hear the precursory sound to meat hitting the ground than an "airhorn".


----------



## jalawson (Oct 12, 2009)

Crap, now I am just limited to scaring the wife and children with the new airhorn I bought!

I think what I'll do is just sound it off in the house before I leave to go to the get together.  That way the family will know I'm gone.  Then once again when I return.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Oct 12, 2009)

I am going to try and make it. If I can I will bring my laptop and internet. Are we using digital scales to weigh the fish? If there is enough scales scattered around the lake someone will be close enough to come over and weigh a fish for someone without a set.  I have 2 sets. What can I bring for the cookout?


----------



## UXO (Oct 12, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> I am going to try and make it. If I can I will bring my laptop and internet. Are we using digital scales to weigh the fish? If there is enough scales scattered around the lake someone will be close enough to come over and weigh a fish for someone without a set.  I have 2 sets. What can I bring for the cookout?



We'd love to have you down.  I think we'll be alright as far as scales go.

I'll get back to you on the cookout.  This thing has gotten quite a bit bigger in the last couple of days, so I'm going to have to recheck everything.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 12, 2009)

Incase yall have not looked check out the weather for Saturday....
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/31093


----------



## UXO (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like it should be a cool morning!


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 12, 2009)

The grill is all cleaned out, well as good as it will get anyway and ready to go. I just need to get some more shields for the propane banks from Lowes sometime this week.


----------



## UXO (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like we've got about 20 people so far, with a few more that still aren't sure yet.  That being said, we're gonna have to really move to get all the boats in the water as quick as possible so that we don't lose fishing time.  

If everybody would, go check out the participation list and the who's-bringing-what list on page 5, posts 215 and 216.  Let me know if I fouled anything up (that has happened before, only once).

Also, make sure each boat has at least one camera if you plan on being in on the pot.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 13, 2009)

UXO said:


> Also, make sure each boat has at least one camera if you plan on being in on the pot.



And each boat needs one scale.


----------



## UXO (Oct 13, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> And each boat needs one scale.



Really?


----------



## tonyf (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it the 17th yet???? I knew this was going to be a long week.


----------



## UXO (Oct 14, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Is it the 17th yet???? I knew this was going to be a long week.



I'm getting big time antsy now, just can't wait until Saturday.  High of 66, mostly sunny, gonna be a beautiful day!


----------



## tonyf (Oct 14, 2009)

If this rain keeps us we will be able to fish the dock as underwater structure.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 14, 2009)

we wont need the boat ramps either. Eveyone could just back their trucks up the the water and we can all launch at the same time off of the trailers.


----------



## thesilverking (Oct 14, 2009)

yah. theres been alot of rain. i hope it dont dirty the water too much. Nonethe less, 2.5 days left


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 14, 2009)

Should be fine for Saturday.  Can't wait!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 15, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> Are we using digital scales to weigh the fish? If there is enough scales scattered around the lake someone will be close enough to come over and weigh a fish for someone without a set.  I have 2 sets.



Which brings up a good question, IMO. Here I go again thinking out loud, so forgive me if I sound ignorant or offend anyone, but do we need to syncronize the scales that are going to be used to ensure that all have good batteries, as old batteries don't correctly weigh. I have a coffee mug, here at work, that seems to weigh EXACTLY 1.0#. Should I bring it, or does someone have a better idea, or do we need to address this at all? It would only take a matter of a few minutes to do. Again, just thinking out loud,,,,, I really, really gotta quit doing this,,,,
I know it's all in fun and all, but wouldn't you hate to lose out on,,, what,, $75, over a few ounces because your scales had low batteries?


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 15, 2009)

40 hours, 26 minutes and counting down,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 15, 2009)

no I think for the most part, most of us have the same style scale and if they are off it would only be by an ounce or so. I mean some boats may have two scales to double check but I dont really see that being an issue.


----------



## jalawson (Oct 15, 2009)

Marc.  Do you have a head count on the number of boats and entries?  My buddy Frank, who is a GON member and his friend Brodie, who is also a GON member are coming too.  They will have their own boat.  T and I will be in a boat, and we are definitely coming.  I am bringing some brats.  Do we need to bring anything else?


----------



## UXO (Oct 15, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Which brings up a good question, IMO. Here I go again thinking out loud, so forgive me if I sound ignorant or offend anyone, but do we need to syncronize the scales that are going to be used to ensure that all have good batteries, as old batteries don't correctly weigh. I have a coffee mug, here at work, that seems to weigh EXACTLY 1.0#. Should I bring it, or does someone have a better idea, or do we need to address this at all? It would only take a matter of a few minutes to do. Again, just thinking out loud,,,,, I really, really gotta quit doing this,,,,
> I know it's all in fun and all, but wouldn't you hate to lose out on,,, what,, $75, over a few ounces because your scales had low batteries?




I have no idea what it would take to zero them all out to each other, but it isn't something that I would attempt to do, especially in the dark while trying to launch boats.  They all should be close enough.  If anybody is uncomfortable with it then they can pass on the competition.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 15, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> no I think for the most part, most of us have the same style scale and if they are off it would only be by an ounce or so. I mean some boats may have two scales to double check but I dont really see that being an issue.



OK, that's cool. 
Almost got my trailer back together from the slung bearings,,,
Just talked to my Wife and she may have to work Saturday, as she's an accountant. I actually won't know for sure untill Friday evening whether or not she's gonna be able to join in the "celebration" or not. 
Gonna have to dig out my coveralls for this cool snap we're gonna experience, but it's a lot easier to put on clothes and stay warm than to take off clothes and stay cool. The cold won't bother me at all. I'm a little feller, so I know how to dress for the cold. Really looking forward to holding onto a chunky bass,,,,, been a while,,, too long,,,,
At least the rain will be gone. Should be a great day of fishing. This "cold front" shouldn't cool the water down too much, but may give them lockjaw, like they don't already have it,, Tough fish out there, but this is gonna be a great time for all, I'm sure. Time's a tickin,,,,,,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 15, 2009)

UXO said:


> I have no idea what it would take to zero them all out to each other, but it isn't something that I would attempt to do, especially in the dark while trying to launch boats.  They all should be close enough.  If anybody is uncomfortable with it then they can pass on the competition.



I was more or less recommending everyone have new batteries in their scales.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 15, 2009)

LMM, if your wife doesnt come my brother in-law may need to ride with you if thats cool. He wont know untill tomorrow as well if he has to work or not but he said he would try to get out of it if I could find him a ride. I guess let me know when you can and if its alright.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 15, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> LMM, if your wife doesnt come my brother in-law may need to ride with you if thats cool. He wont know untill tomorrow as well if he has to work or not but he said he would try to get out of it if I could find him a ride. I guess let me know when you can and if its alright.



That'd be fine by me. I'll holler out tomorrow night,,, say, 8:00 ish...


----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 15, 2009)

UXO said:


> I have no idea what it would take to zero them all out to each other, but it isn't something that I would attempt to do, especially in the dark while trying to launch boats.  They all should be close enough.  If anybody is uncomfortable with it then they can pass on the competition.



I agree.  I think some of us are getting a little too "technical" about a friendly tourney.  I mean, it's not the Bassmasters.  Let's just go out there and try to catch some fish, eat a good meal, and fellowship with friends.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 15, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> I agree.  I think some of us are getting a little too "technical" about a friendly tourney.  I mean, it's not the Bassmasters.  Let's just go out there and try to catch some fish, eat a good meal, and fellowship with friends.  Just my opinion.



Right on!


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone's always tryin to reinvent the wheel,huh.you guy's have a blast.........something has come up for me and I saw where you guy's were doing a head count.I'll make the next one just get it closer to macon if poss.Peace everybody.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 15, 2009)

Flat Creek PFA next in November?


----------



## UXO (Oct 16, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Someone's always tryin to reinvent the wheel,huh.you guy's have a blast.........something has come up for me and I saw where you guy's were doing a head count.I'll make the next one just get it closer to macon if poss.Peace everybody.



I hate that you won't be able to make it out man.  Hopefully next time will work out for you.


----------



## UXO (Oct 16, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> Flat Creek PFA next in November?



Flat Creek will be the next one, just not sure about when yet.  Either mid-November or early December.  I'll probably take a poll on Saturday to see what the common consensus is.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 16, 2009)

Dewaholic said:


> LMM, if your wife doesnt come my brother in-law may need to ride with you if thats cool. He wont know untill tomorrow as well if he has to work or not but he said he would try to get out of it if I could find him a ride. I guess let me know when you can and if its alright.



Looks as though I'll have an empty seat.
Your Brother-in-law is more than welcome to join me, as long as he don't weigh 300#'s. Sorry if that seems crude or whatever, but my lil jon has restrictions.


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 16, 2009)

Checked the weather for tomorrow. Everyone bring an anchor:

Partly cloudy. High 62F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph

-Joe-


----------



## UXO (Oct 16, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Checked the weather for tomorrow. Everyone bring an anchor:
> 
> Partly cloudy. High 62F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph
> 
> -Joe-



Yeah, it's gonna be a chilly one!


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 16, 2009)

LMM, as of right now he will be joining you in his boat. i talked to his wife and she said hes been talking about going but he worked last night so he is asleep right now. Im 99% sure hes in. I will give him a call later today when he is awake to verify for sure. Dont worry hes no 300#'s but you may have to worry about him floating away with the wind.


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 16, 2009)

Could everyone try to bring a $5 bill please. It would make things easier. thanks.


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 16, 2009)

What time is everyone planning on arriving? Myself I'll be there quite early, go ahead and launch then get a quick cat nap.

-Joe-


----------



## UXO (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be there by 6:30 at the latest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2009)

Can't wait for the PICS and POSTS....Have a great time fellas.

Maybe I can join you guys on the next one.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 16, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Myself I'll be there quite early, go ahead and launch then get a quick cat nap.
> 
> -Joe-



And you really think someone's gonna wake you?,,,, 

Cant wait to do this thing,,!!!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 16, 2009)

Shooting for 6:30 myself,,,,,


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 16, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> And you really think someone's gonna wake you?,,,,



Awww c'mon don't you want my 5 bucks?

Joe


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 16, 2009)

-Joe- said:


> Awww c'mon don't you want my 5 bucks?
> 
> Joe




Yep, you're right. Wasn't thinking,,,,,,,again.

Mr. Lawson,, Don't forget your AIR HORN,,,,,,,


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 16, 2009)

Me, thesilverking and my friend Tom will be there around 7:30.  Not sure if TSK will be competing, but Tom and I won't be.  I'm bringing an extra pack of dogs, some buns and some kraut... along with the beans and salsa, just to make sure we have plenty.  See you guys in the morning.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 16, 2009)

My other friend Rob and his son will also be coming.  Again, just to fish and meet new friends.  He is a Hobie Kayak Fishing Team member and will be happy to talk yak fishing with everyone.  Be sure you check out his Pro Angler boat.  The extra food I'm bringing should provide enough lunch for them.


----------



## hoth2o (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for the invite Ron.


----------



## UXO (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd like to thank everybody for coming out today despite the not so nice weather.  It was a nasty day out there, but everything still went as smooth as I could ask for.  I've got some pictures that I'll try to upload this evening, and hopefully I'll get the pictures of the big bass from Bobby tomorrow.  It was good to meet all the new faces and spend some time on the water.  If anybody has some pictures they'd like to share please feel free to post them, I'll have mine up as soon as I know they turned out ok.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry Marc, I didn't have any time to take pictures because I was trying to better that 7lb 5oz bass you managed to coax to your lure.  Maybe next time.  Anyhow, even though my negotiations with the largemouth bass didn't turn out to be in my favor, I had a great time.


----------



## UXO (Oct 17, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> Sorry Marc, I didn't have any time to take pictures because I was trying to better that 7lb 5oz bass you managed to coax to your lure.  Maybe next time.  Anyhow, even though my negotiations with the largemouth bass didn't turn out to be in my favor, I had a great time.



Lol, glad you had a good time man.  I took some but they didn't turn out great.  Can't expect too much from a 6 year old 3.1 megapixel camera though!

All I know is that the nap that I just woke up from was fantastic!!!


----------



## Dewaholic (Oct 17, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm nap. still cant do it yet.


----------



## kbswear (Oct 17, 2009)

UXO said:


> Lol, glad you had a good time man.  I took some but they didn't turn out great.  Can't expect too much from a 6 year old 3.1 megapixel camera though!
> 
> All I know is that the nap that I just woke up from was fantastic!!!



It was a good time Marc. I dont think the weather was a problem at all. Everyone knew it would be cold so all dressed accordingly. A nap would have been nice, i could use one.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## kbswear (Oct 17, 2009)

jburch2005 said:


> sorry marc, i didn't have any time to take pictures because i was trying to better that 7lb 5oz bass you managed to coax to your lure.  Maybe next time.  Anyhow, even though my negotiations with the largemouth bass didn't turn out to be in my favor, i had a great time.



gooooooooooooo gaytors!!!!!!!


----------



## UXO (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a few from the brief time that the sun was out.


----------



## UXO (Oct 17, 2009)

And, the last few.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 17, 2009)

We had a great time too.  A little bit chilly but well worth it.  The food was outstanding.  Thanks to Marc for putting the outing together... thanks to Randy for bringing the grill and doing the cooking... and thanks to everyone else for contributing!
Here are a few pictures I took.

thesilverking standing in the Drifter





waterboy in the Revo




hoth2o peddling his PA




jalawson trying out the Pro Angler





Next up... Flat Creek!


----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 17, 2009)

kbswear said:


> gooooooooooooo gaytors!!!!!!!



Still undefeated though!!!!!!


----------



## Coopah13 (Oct 17, 2009)

hey thats me and my buddy lol...it was a cold one today for sure and didnt get a bite the whole time...but thats how it goes sometimes...cant wait to see the big fish that was caught


----------



## -Joe- (Oct 17, 2009)

I got a couple of pics in, not many, was to busy trying to keep up with Marc and his monster 7lb 5 oz fish.

The first one was LawnMowerMan trying to get a pic of his fish by himself. Don't know what gave him the biggest fight, the fish or the camera.





the second is a piture of my 6lb 10 oz fish head.... Randy was the photograher in question here..





The last is a group pic just before we got ready to leave.





[/IMG]

I think all had a great time even with the wind and the cooler temps. Sure was some great eating, thanks Randy. And also thanks Marc for putting this together. It was great meeting all the members and being able to put a face with the names. Looking forward to the next one.

-Joe-


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice group pic.....Good fish there joe and congrats mark.would have liked to have made it.........next time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like a great time fellas....good pics...well most of them


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Oct 17, 2009)

*Ocmulgee PFA; pics by LMM*


----------



## thesilverking (Oct 17, 2009)

Today was an absolute blast. I know i had one of the best times ive ever had out fishing, though the conditions werent in our favor later in the morning. Thank you mark for putting on once again a spectacular event and randy for cookin, and everyone for contributing. I cant wait till the next one and hope to see everyone out there. 
                                       hook em up,
                                                      Joe


----------



## jburch2005 (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree.......Good time.  See ya'll at Flat Creek!


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I'll put in my two cents.  I think the fishing was like it always is out there:  tough, but rewarding.  I have fished with or near most of the guys in the picture.  I wouldn't hesitate to ask any of them to partner with me in a tournament.  

The event was just a terrific success.  One thing that we had to contend with was the sudden change in the weather.  I think the Fall bite is on out there.  I have been somewhat reluctant to post about the catches I have had leading up to the event, but as a consolation prize, I will include my lumberjack photo of a large male I caught out there a couple of days prior to the event.  Yes, I do believe it was a male.  Even though the temperature dropped dramatically on us the night before the event, the bite was still average for Ocmulgee.

The food was great!  The company was great!  And I personally loved the kayaks.  Rob invited one of his friends, Ron, to the event.  Ron was a super nice guy and let me try out his Pro Angler.  Now I did video tape my experience, but I can't seem to get the video to download.  That Pro Angler is just about the coolest thing I have seen in awhile.  I am no kayaker, so you can tell from the earlier picture, I was a little concerned (fat guy + kayak = disaster), but this thing was great.  For those of you that don't know, it is a kayak with a pedal system.  No paddle necessary.  

Even though they both made preparations and promised to go, neither T nor Frank made the event.  Actually I was halfway there when T called, but Frank has no excuse.  I will be sure to give them a thorough verbal beat down later.  Seriously, they don't know what they missed.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 18, 2009)

Good fish Jay,that's a big male if it was too.I'd like to see the ol' girl he shacks up with next spring for sure.


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Good fish Jay,that's a big male if it was too.I'd like to see the ol' girl he shacks up with next spring for sure.



Yeah, if it is a male, he would have some awesome offspring.  I understand they stocked some males about a year ago.  This one was a little over three pounds, so it seems to fit the growth rate of the stock.  Who knows, maybe it was an undersized female.  It would be the first one I've caught  out there (male or undersized female).  

I thought I saw you out there on Friday, Chris.  I was expecting you there Saturday, but someone said you had to work.  Must have been another guy with a black dog on his boat.  You'll have to make the one at Flat Creek.  It's right off I 75.  I started to bring my kids to this one. I am pretty sure I will at Flat Creek.  It is set up more for kids than Ocmulgee.


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

More pics.....

I had a great time guys.  But where were all these people that said they were coming?  I think the weather dropped about five degrees and it scared them.  Too bad.  I thought there were some real fishermen on GON.  I didn't know that the threat of a little cold weather would scare them away like that.  I guess we should schedule a "special event" for them at the kids pond during the Spring.  Maybe try to insure that the weather is perfect.  Lawd, I don't know what we'll do if one of them doesn't catch a fish!  Therapy maybe?  A crying towel?

LET THE VERBAL THRASHING BEGIN!!!!!!


----------



## Lightninrod (Oct 18, 2009)

Those are some serious yaks and vittles y'all!  And, no apologies needed for the camera/pics young man.  I enjoyed them all.

Congrats on "big Bass" Marc and putting on a great GON event!


----------



## tonyf (Oct 18, 2009)

I had a great time! Good to see everyone again and meet some new people. Thanks Marc for organizing another great event and to everyone to contributing to it. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 18, 2009)

jalawson said:


> LET THE VERBAL THRASHING BEGIN!!!!!!



 I regret not meeting the new folks that showed up and shooting the breeze  with the ones I met at Dodge... but my fishing time is way too limited to waste at Ocmulgee. Any other lake, any other time (club schedule conflicts)... cold fronts or not, I will be there. I plan on getting that trophy back from Benito, at least for a month!!


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

tnhikr44 said:


> I regret not meeting the new folks that showed up and shooting the breeze  with the ones I met at Dodge... but my fishing time is way too limited to waste at Ocmulgee. Any other lake, any other time (club schedule conflicts)... cold fronts or not, I will be there. I plan on getting that trophy back from Benito, at least for a month!!



You would've liked it tnhikr....  I forgot to mention, I saw a shadow cross over the water and looked up to see one of the largest birds I've ever seen.  I swear its wing span looked as long as the boat it was flying over.  It was white with black points.... maybe an osprey?  It was clearly a bird of prey.  But seriously, it looked like it had a seven foot wing span.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2009)

I know it's probably too early to ask, but do you guys have any idea when the next will be???

I'm already itching to see if I can attend the next one.

Really looks like a GREAT TIME!!!


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 18, 2009)

It was a blast.  My friends Tom, Rob and his son Zack had a great time too.  Here are a couple of pictures of Tom's fish.  He drove down from Molina.  I think he'll be back.  I know I will.


----------



## UXO (Oct 18, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> I know it's probably too early to ask, but do you guys have any idea when the next will be???
> 
> I'm already itching to see if I can attend the next one.
> 
> Really looks like a GREAT TIME!!!



It's never to early to ask!  I'm shooting for either mid November or mid December.  I'll probably have a thread up in the next day or two.


----------



## UXO (Oct 18, 2009)

Bassyakwards said:


> It was a blast.  My friends Tom, Rob and his son Zack had a great time too.  Here are a couple of pictures of Tom's fish.  He drove down from Molina.  I think he'll be back.  I know I will.



Let them know we'd be glad to have them back.  They seem like a great bunch of guys with a lot of knowledge to share.  That fish Tom caught was a chunk!


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah Jeff C.  You guys north of Macon need to get down here.  You will really have a good time.  Marc has done a fantastic job organizing these things.

Tony was telling me that the special events pond at Ocmulgee requires 10 kids or more and is loaded with hybrids.  I wouldn't mind getting my kids cub scout den to go.  If any of you guys want to do a kids event, let me know.  

Flat Creek is easily accessible from I 75..... but Charles Elliot is a nice facility too.  I'm just sayin'......


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

O.K.  The wing span of a bald eagle isn't seven feet... so I was either delirious or seeing things or whatever.... But it was a large bird of prey that I saw.  Probably about the size of a bald eagle.  I thought it looked like an osprey, but the one I saw looked lighter.  (I was looking from underneath, of course)  The photos of ospreys online appear too dark.  Any ideas?


----------



## UXO (Oct 18, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Flat Creek is easily accessible from I 75..... but Charles Elliot is a nice facility too.  I'm just sayin'......



I know absolutely nothing about Charles Elliot but I will look into it.  After Flat Creek I have a couple of ideas but I'm not real sure yet about where we'll end up.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Bassyakwards (Oct 18, 2009)

Allen - If you need help with a cub scout event I'd be happy to help.  The special events pond would be a good place for that.  I have a few old zebco's I could bring for them to use.  Next summer I bet I could get a couple of my kayak friends to do a special event for the boys too.  Taking time with the kids and seeing their faces light up with excitement is very rewarding to me.  Just let me know.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 18, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Yeah, if it is a male, he would have some awesome offspring.  I understand they stocked some males about a year ago.  This one was a little over three pounds, so it seems to fit the growth rate of the stock.  Who knows, maybe it was an undersized female.  It would be the first one I've caught  out there (male or undersized female).
> 
> I thought I saw you out there on Friday, Chris.  I was expecting you there Saturday, but someone said you had to work.  Must have been another guy with a black dog on his boat.  You'll have to make the one at Flat Creek.  It's right off I 75.  I started to bring my kids to this one. I am pretty sure I will at Flat Creek.  It is set up more for kids than Ocmulgee.



No,,,,,Justin couldn't make the trip so I opted to fish the Horton tourney ....... got halfway there and realized I had left my battery connectors/wingnuts at the house after charging,busted a u'eee went back to the house and fished at the usual place.Wish I could have fished horton though,I believe I could have done something from the sound of it.What exit off 75 for flat creek?I'll likely make that one.


----------



## tonyf (Oct 18, 2009)

jalawson said:


> O.K.  The wing span of a bald eagle isn't seven feet... so I was either delirious or seeing things or whatever.... But it was a large bird of prey that I saw.  Probably about the size of a bald eagle.  I thought it looked like an osprey, but the one I saw looked lighter.  (I was looking from underneath, of course)  The photos of ospreys online appear too dark.  Any ideas?



It was probably a Pterodactyls. Here is a link for you....

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CBAQ9QEwAw


----------



## tonyf (Oct 18, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> No,,,,,Justin couldn't make the trip so I opted to fish the Horton tourney ....... got halfway there and realized I had left my battery connectors/wingnuts at the house after charging,busted a u'eee went back to the house and fished at the usual place.Wish I could have fished horton though,I believe I could have done something from the sound of it.What exit off 75 for flat creek?I'll likely make that one.



Chris, Here is a link for you....

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?clie...2.411596,-83.77912&spn=0.008116,0.013497&z=16

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 18, 2009)

tonyf said:


> Chris, Here is a link for you....
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?clie...2.411596,-83.77912&spn=0.008116,0.013497&z=16
> 
> Hope to see you there.



Thanks Tony,i appreciate it.Thats still as far as 'mulgee though.


----------



## tnhikr44 (Oct 18, 2009)

tonyf said:


> It was probably a Pterodactyls. Here is a link for you....
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CBAQ9QEwAw



 See, I was thinking more along the lines of a Terradactyl.
http://www.theinteriorgallery.com/pd_terradactyl.cfm
If my computer had not crashed (in safe mode with networking now)I was gonna post a slide show of some pictures I have taken out there at Ocmulgee. My dislike of the place did not come from one bad outing... I have visited the place 30 plus times or so and have hundreds of pictures to show for it. Heck, I even have pictures of a dozen or so fish I have caught from there... back before I got tired of seeing the same fish over and over again.......


----------



## jalawson (Oct 18, 2009)

tonyf said:


> It was probably a Pterodactyls. Here is a link for you....
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...mage_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CBAQ9QEwAw



Well, .... that (Pterodactyl) was a predatory bird.... who knows?  I have heard some weird sounds out there early in the morning.  It's pretty wild out there.

Thanks for the link.  I'm pretty sure it wasn't a prehistoric bird.


----------



## Lightninrod (Oct 18, 2009)

Chris S. said:


> Thanks Tony,i appreciate it.Thats still as far as 'mulgee though.



No it's not as far.



> Directions to Flat Creek PFA from Perry: *From Interstate 75, take exit No. 134* (South Perry Parkway), and turn west. Travel about 0.25 miles, and turn left (south) on Hwy 41. Go approx 3 1/2 miles, and turn left into Flat Creek Public Fishing Area.



It's just off I-75 so it's way west of Ocmulgee and just a few miles further South...unless you're coming from NE GA?  It's just a little South and west of Perry, GA.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 18, 2009)

Lightninrod said:


> No it's not as far.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just off I-75 so it's way west of Ocmulgee and just a few miles further South...unless you're coming from NE GA?  It's just a little South and west of Perry, GA.




Its 1 2/3 hrs from my address to flat creek according to mapquest.Ocmulgee is 1 3/4 hours ........both are pretty long rides for me.I know how to get to both.Thanks for the input though.


----------



## UXO (Oct 18, 2009)

Here are the pics that REALLY count!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=427322


----------



## EAD-fishing (Oct 19, 2009)

jalawson said:


> Tony was telling me that the special events pond at Ocmulgee requires 10 kids or more and is loaded with hybrids.  I wouldn't mind getting my kids cub scout den to go.  If any of you guys want to do a kids event, let me know.



I am definitely interested and have two younglings that I know would have an absolute blast!


----------



## head17holt (Oct 27, 2009)

I can make the next one if yaw guys will have me i have a seat for someone .


----------

